# New old guy here!



## MindlessWork (Feb 17, 2018)

Hello IMF'ers, this is MindlessWork...a 53 years young male who's been in the game for quite a while and looking for another place to inhabit to share experiences and insights. Been around the boards as well...so familiar with the board life.

Thanks for reading my little intro..see yall around!


----------



## brazey (Feb 18, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 18, 2018)

lolz, you must be bored bro


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 18, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> lolz, you must be bored bro



Ya, just need to get around more lol. My current avatar is of me just before I completed my recent cycle and I literally had a blast.


----------



## Push50 (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome....​


----------



## AnthonyCreag (May 11, 2018)

*New old guy here*

Welcome to the forum Tim Looking forward to seeing some of your turnings. Lot of good folks here...


----------



## Ratgut (Jul 12, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Jnc123 (Jul 30, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Poppy1 (Sep 27, 2018)

AnthonyCreag said:


> Welcome to the forum Tim Looking forward to seeing some of your turnings. Lot of good folks here...


Hello Bro,


There is a promotion you may interested in. Here are details.


HGH 99% purity (10 iu/vial, 10 vials/ kit)$180/kit

Buy 2 to get 1 FREE

US domestic shipping cost: 20 USD


If you order 2 kits, you will get 1 free kit. = pay $380 to get 2+1= 3 kits.

If you order 4 kits, you will get 2 free kits and free US domestic shipping. = pay $720 to get 4+2= 6 kits.


Payment method: Western Union, Money Gram, Bitcoin and Bank Transfer.


After received your payment, your parcel could be sent out within 1 working day.


Poppy

Giant Lab

Giantlab-poppy@protonmail.com


----------

